# The Body Shop Tea Tree Oil Products.



## xtiffineyx (Aug 17, 2008)

I've been on the search for a moisturizer for my acne-prone, very oily skin and I'm hoping I found it! 

The Body Shop is having a sale on their tea tree oil products, so I purchased the Toner & the Mattifying moisturizer. I'm going to buy the face wash after I run out what I'm using currently (Aveeno's positively radiant pads at night, and the scrub in the morning). 

I was wondering everyones thoughts on this line? I've never bought anything from The Body Shop before so I was wanting to know what you guys think.

Also, they have a nighttime moisturizer that's supposed to lighten up acne scars and such, has anyone tried that? 

=)


----------



## Susanne (Aug 17, 2008)

I have tried the Tea Tree Oil products as well. I don't like the smell and although I have oily to combination skin, the products dried out my skin.

But all in all they are not worse IMO.


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Aug 17, 2008)

I bought the set that has the face wash, toner, moisturizer, and tea tree oil. 
I really like it, it makes my skin feel clean and it cleared up my acne a bit. The only thing i don't like is the smell. It takes a while to get used to.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks girls! My brother had some tea tree oil shampoo before and I LOOOVED the smell of it, so I'm hoping that this will smell the same way! haha! 

The smell just reminds me of something thats really clean, for some reason? I dunno, I'm weird! haha! 

Fondasaurusrex: How does the moisturizer and toner help with the oilies? I really hate having to apply powder every hour to keep my skin in check, so I'm hoping this will help some!


----------



## Sundae (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been using the face wash since I wa 14. I'm now 25. love it. keeps my face from getting super oily


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 22, 2008)

I have the green mask/clay jar (or whatever it is) as well as the tea tree oil itself from the Body Shop. The green stuff REALLY helps with clearing up my face, I usually use that 1x a week and also for spot treatments at night before I go to bed.
The tea tree oil sorta stings on me, so I don't use it too much. Whenever I've used it before, I'll put a little on a Qtip and dab it on a blemish, it really helps increase the redness and brings it down in size.


----------



## widdershins (Aug 23, 2008)

I have the night blemish fade lotion. I also got it during their sale, and I think it's really working for me. I've been using it for about 2 weeks and I definitely notice a reduction in red marks on my face. I have super light skin that really shows any acne marks for months after the original breakout.


----------



## Jello89 (Oct 19, 2008)

Will this help treat blackheads??


----------



## QueenEmB (Oct 19, 2008)

I use the body shop Seaweed facial wash and it's a total HG product!

It's designed for combination skin and it works a treat - controls the oily bit do my face whilst not drying out the dry bits.


----------



## russia1000 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have the tea tree oil face mask and I really like it. It doesn't dry out my skin.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jello89* 

 
_Will this help treat blackheads??_

 
The scrub& mask will, they make one that does the same as those biore strips.. If you scrub then use that it should suck all the stuff out of your pores. 

I know when I worked there we were sold out of that mask _all the time_, so you might want to call them and see if they have one to put to the side for you.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got some sample for Tea Tree Oil Blemish Night Lotion today and it smells pretty weird. I breakout occassionally, pretty strange because the pimples are always on my right cheek only! I don't know what's wrong.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I just got some sample for Tea Tree Oil Blemish Night Lotion today and it smells pretty weird. I breakout occassionally, pretty strange because the pimples are always on my right cheek only! I don't know what's wrong._

 
Try to disinfect your cell phone+ work phone if you hold the phone on your right side. You'll be surprised.


----------



## JULIA (Nov 9, 2008)

I purchased the toner, face wash and the cream you put on your face to lighten blemishes.

I was extremely disappointed. These products didn't do anything for me.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 12, 2008)

My sister works at the Body Shop, and she got me a little set of the Tea Tree cleanser, toner, moisturizer and oil.

Ive been using it about a week now, so I havent noticed TOO much of a difference in my skin. But I think it has been less oily.

Its so funny that u guys mention the breakouts only on ur right cheek, Ive had like  a bad break out on my right cheek and thought it might be from my phone, but who knows.


----------

